# serbian highflyers



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

how to they fly? what do they do? any info?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

They are endurance birds. They fly high for a long time. Good bloodlines fly so high that they can not be seen with naked eye. They fly above the loft in kits. Lots of info on this breed on the net and this forum.


----------



## goran (Jan 1, 2011)

My Serbians,  
Click on image to enlarge

Goran,
Brisbane Qld. Australia


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is some more info on them.


----------

